# Beeper aio by wizvapour



## Ryan69 (3/10/22)

Guys remember the old school pagers we had before the cell phone came along. Now you can get a boro device in the same style even comes with a belt clip holster.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (3/10/22)

Ryan69 said:


> Guys remember the old school pagers we had before the cell phone came along. Now you can get a boro device in the same style even comes with a belt clip holster.


Wizman are known for their mods and pod systems that are styled like retro technology. In the past they have released mods that have looked like the original SNES, Gameboy and a cassette player! What has me even more interested in this is the tank, it doesn't state this is a boro device yet on their website it says the tank has the same dimensions as a boro tank which if can be confirmed will make this a very sought after device! Thanks for posting @Ryan69 it has saved me a job as it was on my to do list!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/10/22)

i saw the mike vapes review of this and it looks interesting. definitely does fit a boro tank and their mesh rdta looks pretty good!

BB Panels also fit perfectly

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (3/10/22)

When you see photos of those game boy and Snes mods posted in the weird looking mods thread, they are by Wizman (Wizvapour are the same company)!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Ryan69 (3/10/22)

Paul33 said:


> i saw the mike vapes review of this and it looks interesting. definitely does fit a boro tank and their mesh rdta looks pretty good!
> 
> BB Panels also fit perfectly


Its that mesh rdta that's got my interest always wanted a boro device but cant find any that uses mesh except the ponte by Mr just right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/10/22)

Ryan69 said:


> Its that mesh rdta that's got my interest always wanted a boro device but cant find any that uses mesh except the ponte by Mr just right


also caught my eye but my problem i have with mesh is your normally quite a bit of power to get it firing nicely. hopefully this mesh is not too bad!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (3/10/22)

Paul33 said:


> also caught my eye but my problem i have with mesh is your normally quite a bit of power to get it firing nicely. hopefully this mesh is not too bad!


If it takes mesh strips it could also take a coil

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ryan69 (3/10/22)

Resistance said:


> If it takes mesh strips it could also take a coil


I've added some pics of the tank and what I've seen it's compatible with most boro tanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (3/10/22)

Ryan69 said:


> I've added some pics of the tank and what I've seen it's compatible with most boro tanks


The Steam Crave Meson is another boro device which comes with a boro tank with both a mesh and coil deck, due for release later this month!



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/steam-crave-meson-aio-boro-device.76680/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (3/10/22)

Paul33 said:


> also caught my eye but my problem i have with mesh is your normally quite a bit of power to get it firing nicely. hopefully this mesh is not too bad!


For this reason the Meson by Steam Crave is a more powerful device (100W), It also allows much more air to the boro!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (4/10/22)

Ryan69 said:


> I've added some pics of the tank and what I've seen it's compatible with most boro tanks


Yes, it should be able to handle a decent size coil.


----------

